# How do I catproof my housemate?



## Breadpazoid (Aug 15, 2009)

Even before I got my 2 cats, my housemate (technically my landlord) had her 1 cat, a neutered male Siamese named Kobe.

All 3 of them mingle now, but even before my cats came in sometimes the litter box (which she insists on keeping in the bathroom) would stink so bad that Kobe would pee in the tub instead. I have a large litter box in my room that I clean no less than every other day, usually every day, and that is sufficient.

Roomie came to me yesterday and asked if my cats were even using my box. I said yes, of course, all the time - then she said that with just Kobe sifting the litter once a week was enough :yikes but now might have to sift the litter twice a week.

*insert barf here* No wonder the poor cat pees in the tub.

I know I had a shocked look on my face and I told her that the litter was supposed to be done like every other day (should have said every day ). Plus she only puts barely enough litter to cover the bottom of the cat pan. I don't mind if Kobe uses my cats' box, but then again it never piles up like that.....

The other day I was in the middle of writing a final paper and needed to have the cats out of my room for a while to concentrate. They were not out but an hour or two but Cy peed on her couch, at least according to her report - we cleaned it up immediately and I was really confused because that is not like him at all. I went through the checklist points in my mind: he's not sick, he's eating well, he doesn't struggle while urinating...but then I realized that the only litter box he had access to at the time of the accident was a festering cesspool...since the one in my room was blocked off. I took him back into my room but I got to hear Roomie say "Oh, Kobe, you would never do a thing like that, would you!" :roll: 

Disregarding all the other crazy stuff I have to put up with by living here, how do I gently, non-offensively tell her that her cat caretaking habits are revolting and she's lucky that the worst Kobe does is pee in the tub?

PS He used to rip up the furniture too and she couldn't figure out why. It stopped the minute I put a scratching post in the living room. I have a cardboard scratch pad in the hallway now too. All the cats love it.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, I would get a new roomie, but until then, I would just clean both boxes myself. They should be scooped at least once a day. Yeah, only 2 of the 3 cats are yours, but it takes me a grand total of 45 seconds a day to scoop 2 boxes, so it's not a huge job. Otherwise, not only may HER cat stop using the box, but yours may too. It's worth it IMO.


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

Be honest - unless the litterbox is going to be cleaned every day, the "accidents" will continue. Maybe offer to alternate kitty-litter duties week-by-week? That way you are contributing to cleaning the area that your cats are using too.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Lead by example....if you start cleaning the box in the bathroom maybe (probably not) she will realize what a difference it makes when you do it on a regular basis.


----------



## Breadpazoid (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd be more than willing to do it by all means. The smell of rancid cat poop while I am trying to brush my teeth makes me gag. I wonder if I could strike a deal where I clean the box on the days that I'm here (usually weekdays) if she agrees to let the box stay in the living room instead of the bathroom....stepping on kitty litter when you walk out of the shower will damper even the best morning


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I would think twice about moving the box, esp. when there have already been a few problems w/ the cats going elsewhere. 

Keep a good, strong litter scoop, a supply of plastic bags, and a whisk broom at each litterbox. Then just plan to scoop whenever you're in there. You can't do it too much.


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

Breadpazoid said:


> ....stepping on kitty litter when you walk out of the shower will damper even the best morning


Less litter gets tracked when the litterbox is cleaner because the litter is drier (sticks less to their paws) and they don't have to dig as much to try to find a clean place to poop. It won't go away completely, of course, but it will help. So that's another reason why emptying it more often is a plus!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I would get roomie fixed. :?


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Have a look at Hoofmaiden's Intro thread. Shut your roomate in a separate room and install baby gates.

Only release her into the cat's territory when they're used to eachother.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

:lol: 

I actually think that re-homing the roommate is gonna be your best bet.


----------



## Breadpazoid (Aug 15, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

We've struck a deal that I will do the scooping M-T-W-Th and she will take over F-Sat-Sun, which is when she dumps everything out and puts in new litter (which, realistically, is probably all she will do. But, it's better than nothing!).

This is more or less an example of how she keeps the whole place running though. Don't even get me started on the kitchen. :dis


----------



## Breadpazoid (Aug 15, 2009)

Breadpazoid said:


> she will take over F-Sat-Sun, which is when she dumps everything out and puts in new litter (which, realistically, is probably all she will do. But, it's better than nothing!).


This is exactly what she did. She changed the litter on Friday and I noticed a rancid litterbox on Sunday night. When she woke up Monday morning I told her about it and she said, "Your turn!" :roll: I was telling her that you actually have to SCOOP it......and she didn't want to hear it because she had just woken up (at 10:30am). Is there a facepalm smiley here? 8O


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I guess I just don't understand why you don't just scoop it yourself, every day, at least once (I do twice). It's not worth the dominance battle w/ her, given that the ones losing out here are the cats. 

IMO there is no reason to dump the whole box weekly if you are using clumping litter and scooping 1-2 X a day.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

This good enough Bread? :fust 

What a stupid girl.


----------



## Breadpazoid (Aug 15, 2009)

hoofmaiden said:


> I guess I just don't understand why you don't just scoop it yourself, every day, at least once (I do twice). It's not worth the dominance battle w/ her, given that the ones losing out here are the cats.
> 
> IMO there is no reason to dump the whole box weekly if you are using clumping litter and scooping 1-2 X a day.


I know it is profoundly silly, but this is the first week our "new system" was in effect so I guess I was just hoping she would step up to the plate...I was also gone for much of the weekend both with and without my cats, as I found a tapeworm larvae on the lid of her litterbox and instantly swooped my cats out to the vet, since I was going in that direction that day anyway. All the animals in the house have now been dewormed as of yesterday. I would have thought this would have given her a wake up call on proper litterbox care but apparently not. Her litterbox is wedged between the toilet and the tub and there are brown cat-littery smears all over the outside wall of the tub, litter scattered everywhere near the tub...lovely.

I really, honest to god don't mind scooping the litter, it's the whole thing about her not keeping her end of the agreement and leaving me four days of cat poop to clean up. You know it is bad when her cat creeps into my room (which I've made him believe he does on peril of death, because he doesn't really respect Ducky, my parrot) just to use my box. I pretend I don't notice when he does that. Poor guy.

ETA: Yeah, I did a total litter change yesterday after the cats got back from the vet, the whole deal, washing with boiling hot water and soap, but if it hadn't been for finding the tapeworm larvae it wouldn't have needed it. It had been at least 2 weeks since the last total litter change and it didn't smell or have too many leftover particles. Hopefully eventually she will see the light.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

FYI, tapeworms are from fleas, so you have fleas if you have tapeworms. Also, what you saw wasn't larvae, but a segment of the actual parasite.


----------



## Breadpazoid (Aug 15, 2009)

My best friend is the office manager at the vet's so she was kind enough to come over with me after we finished bowling last night and do the dewormer injection. She told my roomies about how tapeworms come from fleas too, which is great because the roomie we've been speaking of has been complaining about how we shouldn't have to use flea control because they're indoor cats (don't worry, I didn't let her continue with that line of thinking LOL). I got them on flea control last month and we're all splitting the cost of a box, which is fine with me. My guys were treated the other day but everyone else still needs it; waiting for more Revolution to come in at the vet's.

This roomie is immensely creeped out by creepy crawly things so I'm just hoping she puts 2 and 2 together that "monthly flea control = no creepy things crawling in litter box."


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, you SHOULDN'T have to use flea control products w/ indoor-only cats (I don't treat mine even though I also have dogs - the dogs are on Frontline but less often than recommended on the box and only April-Oct). 

Obviously, if you have fleas, then you DO have to use such products. But work on treating the environment as well so you can get the cats off that stuff. Once the environment is clear, and the cats are clear, then it is unlikely that they will get fleas again.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Can't speak for anyone else, but my cats seem to pick up a few fleas every time I go on vacation. I assume a few are tracked in by my petsitter from another client.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

My cats are indoor cats but the neighbours have cats (and a dog) that are in/outdoor and they can come upto our front door and windows. I think this and a combination of us possibly picking fleas up from the grass while out hanging washing could both contribute to the fact our cats occasionally have fleas. Although indoors, I use Revolution monthly. I find it's easier to prevent a flea infestation than to remove one.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

23 years of cat servitude, never a flea and never treated for them. That included years of working at the shelter and taking in a Callie as a stray. She did have tapeworms so she must have eaten a flea, but the vet couldn't find any on her and no flea dirt.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I've seen fleas in the past, but neither my collie nor Nina has ever had a sign on one. Lucky, I guess!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I volunteer at shelters, and I also trim horses as my second job (feet), which puts me around barn cats and dogs all the time. Still no fleas! If I'm not bringing them home, no one's petsitter is bringing them home, either. Fleas don't much care for human beings, which is why people who live w/out animals don't have fleas.  They like hairier critters.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

:shrug: All I know is that if I don't make sure the cats are current on their Revolution, Misty gets bald patches from scratching whenever I go on vacation. The Revolution takes care of it. If it's not the petsitter bringing something itchy in that's killed by Revolution, what is it? (Fleas was the vet's best guess.)


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, if you're not SEEING fleas, or flea dirt, why think it's fleas? Maybe it's stress, esp. since it happens when you go on vacation.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Could be stress though. I realise that a vet would know more than me, but Peggy gets eczma when she gets stressed, that causes her to scratch, and get bald patches.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Last I looked Revolution doesn't treat stress, though.  As for why the vet thought fleas... you'd have to ask her that!

I doubt it's stress. My cats don't seem to react badly to my traveling.


----------



## Breadpazoid (Aug 15, 2009)

I really need to rehome my roommate after all, lol.

Maybe I posted this thread in vain. I'm entirely unsure that I can stand living here another month. 8O When you are afraid to touch the kitchen countertops or take a shower for fear what you might catch while doing so, I think it is time to move, lol. She's technically my landlord so I can't rehome HER, but I'm definitely in the process of rehoming myself and my feathered and furred children. I'm more than willing to shoulder my load but upon grounds of my own personal standards of fairness I can't bring myself to clean up constantly after two 40-something women who have just as much free time as I do but choose to spend it otherwise.

It's entirely off topic so I probably shouldn't get into it here but the stories I could tell....whew. I can't understand how people live like this.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea! She doesn't sound like the kind of person I'd like to live with, either! You and your critters will be better off elsewhere for sure! 

I've only had one roommate (apart from my ex-husband) who worked out. She was a good friend so I knew ahead of time what she was like. Otherwise, roomies are usually bad news, esp. when there are critter kids involved!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I feel SOOOO sorry for her poor kitty who will be left behind


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah . . . can you steal her cat??


----------



## Breadpazoid (Aug 15, 2009)

The poor cat definitely needs to be upgraded in terms of owner...I really do feel horrible for him. But, two cats are by far enough. I was only planning on one, I'll stop at two, and three is absolutely out of the question (at least, it is while I am in a roommate situation, lol).

I love my guys so much. Really, they have by far surpassed my expectations about cat ownership. I waited 22 years for this and by god it was worth it. :luv I want to do what is best for them too.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It sounds as if you're doing the right thing for yourself, as well as your cats. Good luck. I hope you find a great place to live.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Can't you move, then report her for animal cruelty?


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Huge said:


> Can't you move, then report her for animal cruelty?


I don't think any animal control department would consider it animal cruelty to not clean the litterbox often enough.  I mean, WE do, but unfortunately, the law has much laxer standards than we do here! As long as you're providing "adequate food and shelter" (which pretty much means grocery store dry food crap and a shed), you're within the law most places.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

You can here I think.

Oh well.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Huge, could you possibly check on that? I would be REALLY interested to know if the law is that much stricter in Great Britain. Given how many people's cats go outside there, it would seem to me that stricter laws would be very difficult to enforce. I can't believe they monitor litterbox cleaning. ???? I'm serious here -- I would really be interested to know! Maybe you could check w/ your local Animal Control folks?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

hoofmaiden said:


> Huge, could you possibly check on that? I would be REALLY interested to know if the law is that much stricter in Great Britain. Given how many people's cats go outside there, it would seem to me that stricter laws would be very difficult to enforce. I can't believe they monitor litterbox cleaning. ???? I'm serious here -- I would really be interested to know! Maybe you could check w/ your local Animal Control folks?


Well .. recently there has been a new 'code of practice' passed over here - which I've never even bothered to look up as it effectively treats people like morons.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/7708411.stm

But I think monitoring litter tray use would be difficult to actually enforce, even in our surveillance society.

If you are interested in reading it though, the pdf can be downloaded from here: http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/p ... /index.htm


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

melysion said:


> But I think monitoring litter tray use would be difficult to actually enforce, even in our surveillance society.


LOL -- can you see the Cat Litter Squads raiding peoples' homes? Ray Bradbury watch out! :lol:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

hoofmaiden said:


> melysion said:
> 
> 
> > But I think monitoring litter tray use would be difficult to actually enforce, even in our surveillance society.
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

My general experience is that most cats are perfectly capable of enforcing the "clean the litterbox regularly' statute on their own. 

"Excuse me, ma'am, you appear to be in violation of statute 1587, 'All litterboxes must be cleaned no less often than every other day.' In lieu of a fine, I will now poop behind your television."


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Very true!! The Litter Squad also punishes infringements regarding type of litter. In my home, all pelletted litters are banned by statute.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Bethany said:


> My general experience is that most cats are perfectly capable of enforcing the "clean the litterbox regularly' statute on their own.
> 
> "Excuse me, ma'am, you appear to be in violation of statute 1587, 'All litterboxes must be cleaned no less often than every other day.' In lieu of a fine, I will now poop behind your television."


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Toby will actually sit by his litterbox and meow loudly that it requires cleaning if its not up to his exacting standards.


----------



## ETrescued (Oct 22, 2009)

Haha... this is great! Not to keep hijacking the thread, but ET thinks that litter box cleaning is just about the best thing ever. He comes running when I go over to scoop, watches intently, and then uses it when I'm done :roll:


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I have to clean boxes while Jonah is in the bathroom eating (he's locked in there for the 10 min it takes him b/c I have to make sure he gets all his food and doesn't get the other cats' food). Otherwise, it's impossible to clean boxes! He leaps in there, plays w/ the scoop, plays with the bag, etc. It's all a fun game to him but it makes it nearly impossible to do the job! :lol:


----------

